# is a $200 increase in insurance an algorithm error?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Since my car is fully paid off I decided to drop comprehensive and collision, also due to the fact that the car already has 240,000 miles (2015 Mazda 3). With comprehensive and collision my insurance was about $1100-$1200 for 6 months.

So I just renewed my car insurance for the next 6 months and it's now $841 vs. last 6 month's $644. I find it strange just because I dropped comprehensive and collision, Progressive's automated algorithm seem to "make up for it" via another means? Is this all too common?


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd start looking around for a new insurer. That's a ~30% increase. 

Get quotes from others.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Other than Progressive, what are the others that insure rideshare drivers? I can't remember from the top of my head.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Allstate


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Call them and ask what happened, that’s too big of an increase, this could be a covid response and all of our insurances are about to go up 30% but until you call and find out we won’t know


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I am with Progressive and they just substantially raised my rates as well. No change in my driving record. I switched to Mercury. Premium went from $733 to $555. Mercury scrutinizes drivers closely before accepting but if you qualify the rates are competitive.

Also, in my experience asking an insurance agent why rates went up is not usually productive. The exact reason is not always revealed.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have 3 vehicles (only one has Rideshare coverage), renters, a trailer and 2 ATV’s on my policy with Allstate… $245 a month.. you are getting ripped off


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Tron's dollar amounts are likely semi-annual figures, not monthly.

[NG]Owner


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Other than Progressive, what are the others that insure rideshare drivers? I can't remember from the top of my head.





islanddriver said:


> Allstate


State Farm as well.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I just switched from progressive to allstate. Same coverage 50/100/25. Price went from $932 to $720 (6 month coverage). $200 decrease! Go Allstate!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fun fact...

Every insurance company advertisies how much people paid to switch insurance company.

Billy bob saved $500 a month switching to Geico
Bobby Joe saved $350 switching to Allstate
And Joey Bob saved $450 switching to state farm.

What's going on?

People only switch when they are saving money.

As to what affects the rates?

Sure your driving record has an impact, but crime levels in your neighborhood do as well.

Also your credit rating has an impact.

So literally if Allstate has 45 car break ins and residential break-ins per 1000 customers in your town but State farm only had 35 car break ins and residential break ins, they might be assessing a different level of risk to living in your neighborhood.

Company A also might be more aggressively selling than Company B. A stragegy of going for quantity at a lower price rather than quality price on the policies.

They also might be deliberately going over market rate in order to reduce their exposure in your market.

IE Geico is going to increase their premiums across the board in order to hopefully get some of their customers to switch to another provider. That way when a tornado or whatever hits that town they won't have to pay out as much..

They might simply have too many insurance policies written for that area.


Moral of the story... if your insurance seems high get a quote from someone else.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Why your premium is so high? You have tickets and/or claims?


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I just switched from progressive to allstate. Same coverage 50/100/25. Price went from $932 to $720 (6 month coverage). $200 decrease! Go Allstate!


I pay $745 with Progressive. Full coverage and $500 deductible.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

progessive just jacked my rates. 560 to 700. They said I had to add my non licensed no permit 16 year old to the policy. then it raised my rates. They told me it was state law. Then they started grasping at straws. I refused they still put his name on....100/300/100 500 deductable. no claims nor tickets. guess who went to a different insurance companyj


----------

